# Friends needed in Estepona



## Funnyale (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey
I'm new - and I realise there are similar threads back in 2012, but not sure they are still relevant so thought I'd start my own.

I'm 30 and moved near Estepona on Sunday for a job - there are only a handful of people in the office and I'm a little nervous heading to the town alone!

It would be great to make friends and also find a few sports societies I can join - hockey,netball etc 

Any help would be appreciated
thanks

Alexandra


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Funnyale said:


> Hey
> I'm new - and I realise there are similar threads back in 2012, but not sure they are still relevant so thought I'd start my own.
> 
> I'm 30 and moved near Estepona on Sunday for a job - there are only a handful of people in the office and I'm a little nervous heading to the town alone!
> ...


Hi Alexandra. 

I expect you'll like Estepona - I lived there for years and loved it. 

Do you like dogs?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm twice your age and have found it difficult NOT to make friends in the Estepona area. There are some interesting people of all nationalities living around here. They are on the whole a quiet bunch who have either been here for decades or retired after living and working in other countries and who 'lost the habit' of living in the UK.

Estepona is as Jimenato says a lovely, tranquil Spanish small seaside town. I think you would find life difficult without some ability to speak Spanish. There isn't much nightlife although there are few bars and clubs around the port area.

There are loads of clubs and societies including AREME, the association of foreignrs living in Estepona, which is organised by the Town Hall and seems to attract as many Spaniards as foreigners. But I have to say that most people who join in are long in the tooth.

Whatever, you will surely enjoy living in one of the most laid-back, friendly and in parts very beautiful towns in the whole of Spain, not just the CdS.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Alex, welcome to my village, Try the Kayak Club in the "Real Club Nautico" ( The marina sea sports club), and there are a lot of other clubs and activities around the area (trekking, spinning, pilates, fencing etc).
For having a good meal, try the tapas bar downtown ( La Galeria in C/ Caridad, Madubar in Plaza Doctor Arce, El Pescador in promenade), the old part of the city its so cute for a stroll.
Just relax and enjoy the town, as Jimenato says Estepona is not the tipical turistic place, is good for a relaxed way of life, if you are a big party animal you can go to Marbella (25 min by car).
If you have more questions, ask me i´m an "Esteponerian"


----------



## elsukidiez (Sep 17, 2013)

*Estepona this weekend*

Hello Alexandra,

I hope you have find people in Estepona. where are you from?
Anyway, my name is Elsa and I am 34 years old, I live in Madrid, and I go for the weekend (21 and 22) to Estepona, to visit my parents that are there on holidays the month of september. 

Do you have time to meet me at some point at the weekend? Maybe to have tapas.
Probably I will take my inline-skates with me. By the way. Do you play Padel?
/SNIP/

Hope to hear from you soon!!





Funnyale said:


> Hey
> I'm new - and I realise there are similar threads back in 2012, but not sure they are still relevant so thought I'd start my own.
> 
> I'm 30 and moved near Estepona on Sunday for a job - there are only a handful of people in the office and I'm a little nervous heading to the town alone!
> ...


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a bit worrying that a telephone number is in this post.....I hope a Mod sees this & removes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> It's a bit worrying that a telephone number is in this post.....I hope a Mod sees this & removes.


done!

thanks 

next time you see something which worries you, click on the







at top right of the post

that way ALL moderators who are online will be notified & it will be dealt with sooner


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> done!
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...




OK - will do


----------

